# Thermal Paste/Heat from Overclocking



## speedster (Mar 13, 2006)

If I plan to overclock a newly bought motherboard and processer, how important is thermal grease? Will this help me reach higher clock speeds with lower temperatures, thus making it easier to reach higher speeds or is this just help keep the CPU as cool as possible?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

thermal paste is always needed your computer probably wont even run at stock without it


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Thermal paste is a *required* component whether you overclock or not.
The paste fills the air gap between the processor and the heatsink.
These two surfaces should be a flat as possable to start with.
some builders go as far as to lap the processor and heat sink to flatten the surface to reduce the amount of compond required.
And the Paste is not one of them things that more is better.
Read through this info


----------



## speedster (Mar 13, 2006)

Will any company have this, such as best buy. Also will this powersupply have any problems with overclocking.









If so what should I buy?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

The power supply's provided in cases are normally generic.
Here is more info on power supply selection.
Best buy does not carry Arctic Silver but most local shops would.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont even bother trying to start the system with that power supply! much less overclock 


look for the antec *trio* rail 650 watt


----------

